# Kimbo Slice?



## AceHBK (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok I saw ESPN's news magazine show and they did a piece on Kimbo Slice.  If you don't know who he is all you have to do is youtube his name to see some of his backyard brawls.  He is a backyard street brawler now turned into MMA fighter.

He is now being trained by Bas Rutten and now fights in the EliteXC.  He sent out a challenge to Tank Abbott who accepted but the bout never came to b/c of promotion disputes.

Joe Rogan would love to see Kimbo fight in the UFC while others such as Tito Ortiz thinks they guy would get beat bad.  

Your thoughts on this guy?  Think he may end up in the UFC?


----------



## Odin (Dec 12, 2007)

I think he has no place in the UFC...he made his name fighting bums in fixed streetfights.

If he fights in the UFC he should have to earn the right like any other up and coming fighter, he shouldnt be given and easy ride just based on his name and rep.


and to be fair...he's not nearly good enough i think he would get creamed in the UFC....lets be honest fighting Tank Abbot is one thing, abbot hasnt been fighting fit in years but fighting even the middle ranked UFC heavyweights would give him more then enough trouble.


----------



## AceHBK (Dec 12, 2007)

Odin said:


> I think he has no place in the UFC...he made his name fighting bums in fixed streetfights.
> 
> If he fights in the UFC he should have to earn the right like any other up and coming fighter, he shouldnt be given and easy ride just based on his name and rep.
> 
> ...


 
I can't say his fights are fixed b/c you don't fix fights like that where the opponent gets SERIOUS damage.  I remember where one guys eye looked like it was coming out of his eye socket.  Nasty stuff.

I do agree that if he were to go to the UFC (which I could see b/c Dana White would love the money that could be made from it) he would need to start from the bottom.  None of these bums that he fights now in EliteXC either ( Forrest and Chuck made a joke about guys tapping before they even hit the ground...lol)

He has some hands but we all know in the UFC you need a ground game.  I will say that hopefully with Bas he will learn a great deal but I will never be impressed until I see him taking on some top caliber opponents.

Wouldnt mind seeing him and Brock Lesnar going at it.  2 big guys that wanna beat each other up...always makes for good entertainment.


----------



## Odin (Dec 12, 2007)

not fixed in that the guys he was fighting in those streetfights were paid to go down but fixed as in his promoter ( he's the guy with the beard that is always with him ) sets him up street fighters that he knows kimbo will beat.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Dec 12, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> I do agree that if he were to go to the UFC (which I could see b/c Dana White would love the money that could be made from it) he would need to start from the bottom.


 
Yeah, Liddel could muscle up a little I could just see the poster now!  UFC 89: The Iceman vs The Sliceman!


----------



## Brian S (Dec 13, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Ok I saw ESPN's news magazine show and they did a piece on Kimbo Slice. If you don't know who he is all you have to do is youtube his name to see some of his backyard brawls. He is a backyard street brawler now turned into MMA fighter.
> 
> He is now being trained by Bas Rutten and now fights in the EliteXC. He sent out a challenge to Tank Abbott who accepted but the bout never came to b/c of promotion disputes.
> 
> ...


 
My thoughts on this guy?? Well, I can't help but have absolutely no respect for him whatsoever. He is a street thug, criminal, pervert, and overall a nasty individual I wouldn't mind seeing pounded by someone like Fedor. I know I have strong opinions,but....

He would bring nothing but despise for the ufc and I don't think Dana wants anything to do with him because of his image.


----------



## That One Guy (Dec 13, 2007)

I think that if kimbo were to walk into the heavyweight division of UFC right now, he would get absolutely destroyed by any number of guys I can think of.

Now, after a year or two of training with bas and fighting in other circuits, getting some experience, he could be quite the menace.

And saying that Kimbo's image is any worse that quinton jacksons or tank abbotts is completely absurd. He has as much right to throw down in the ufc as any of those guy, assuming he can prove that he deserves to be in the octagon as a fighter.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 13, 2007)

When you watch his videos you may notice a couple of things.
1. Throws mostly punches some Haymakers.
2. If clinched really does not know what to do.
I think an experienced grappler could take him down as seen in one video when he was put in a head lock he seems not knowing what to do.
In the cage with so many people knowing the game I think Kimbo is like another Bob Sapp.


----------



## meth18au (Dec 13, 2007)

I can't respect him at all.  He's just a messy street brawler, made his name on You Tube, and now he's being offered a shot at the big time.  He can't even fight, although I'm sure he must be learning to fight now.  But it's gonna take him years to develop any true fighting skills.  He's got no ground game, and he's go no striking game.  IMO, all he has going for him is his size/strength, and the fact that he's a bloody nutter!!!!

Do I think he will end up in the UFC?  I really don't know?  Would I like him to fight in it?  In a way NO- because it devalues the brand in my eyes.  A bit like watching Bobb Sapp in K1.  However, another part of my says YES- because I would absolutely love to see him come up against a skilled fighter.  See if he can match it with them, well actually mostly to see him his *** handed to him.  LOL...


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd like to see him go into the UFC, and get manhandled by someone that is on the lower end of the UFC HW latter.  Then I'd like to see him fade back into obscurity.

Better yet, send him to Japan, I'm sure there are middle or even light weight guys that could expose him as a overhyped brawler that is not at the level his fans think he is.


----------



## MJS (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't know whether or not his fights in the backyard were fixed or not, but I will say that he packs a punch.  Although he's training with Bas, I personally think that he has a long way to go before he could compete with the likes of some of the current top guys in the UFC/MMA world today.  

Anyone can look good fighting against someone who is not on the same skill level.  But, put someone with higher skill in there...big difference in the outcome IMO.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Dec 13, 2007)

I think currently the guy would get owned fast and hard in UFC or any of the other MMA professional circuits. All he has going for him is power and the environment in which he fights - he has very little technique, speed or extertise aside from his hands.

It's very hard to respect the guy  - there's no integrity in the path he walks.

I must admit though even though I'd prefer not to, if properly trained he could make some serious ground in MMA


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 14, 2008)

seninoniwashi said:


> I think currently the guy would get owned fast and hard in UFC or any of the other MMA professional circuits. All he has going for him is power and the environment in which he fights - he has very little technique, speed or extertise aside from his hands.
> 
> It's very hard to respect the guy  - there's no integrity in the path he walks.
> 
> I must admit though even though I'd prefer not to, if properly trained he could make some serious ground in MMA



Kimbo has been training with Bas Rutten in grappling, among other things, since last spring. Don't thing that what you've seen on YouTube is going to be the entirety of what he will bring to the octagon. 

All of you should reserve your judgement until you see what he can do. Of course, you can spout all the moral blather that you like, it has little to do with anything, especially with the Gracie public image going down the toilet...


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 14, 2008)

MJS said:


> Anyone can look good fighting against someone who is not on the same skill level.  But, put someone with higher skill in there...big difference in the outcome IMO.



Ummm... *COUGH!* {Royce vs Kimo} *COUGH! COUGH!!!*


----------



## kailat (Feb 14, 2008)

They just need to set up a bout against KIMBO and LESNER!  Its simple, both want to rise to the top without going up the ladder.  Why not just set up two brawlers, both ICONS with a tough guy image!  Both fresh new starts in the MMA circut.  One a wrestler, one a stand up fighter.  Could be a good promotional fight.  Winner of the two earns the right to go on in UFC.  

 I dont think ABBOT is a good match for Kimbo.. Abbot is a drunk who is a brawler as well, but it to me would not be no where near the excitement as KIMBO and LESNER.. 

 Come on DANA pick that up we want to see that fight...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 14, 2008)

kailat said:


> They just need to set up a bout against KIMBO and LESNER! Its simple, both want to rise to the top without going up the ladder. Why not just set up two brawlers, both ICONS with a tough guy image! Both fresh new starts in the MMA circut. One a wrestler, one a stand up fighter. Could be a good promotional fight. Winner of the two earns the right to go on in UFC.
> 
> I dont think ABBOT is a good match for Kimbo.. Abbot is a drunk who is a brawler as well, but it to me would not be no where near the excitement as KIMBO and LESNER..
> 
> Come on DANA pick that up we want to see that fight...


 
I like this idea as well!


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's a video of Kimbo training for MMA

http://www.gofish.com/mma/training.gfp?videoGfid=30-1121563

Looks like he's getting serious about it.


----------



## buldog (Feb 15, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I like this idea as well!


It would be a good match up.  Very little technique, just 2 huge dude wailing away at each other.  I just don't see Dana wanting to risk having Lesner lose another fight this early on.  Lesner could be a huge money maker for UFC if he is handled correctly.  Mir was a bit out of his league for his current skill level.  Brock is a rookie and should fight some easier guys for the next 6-12 months as he improves his submission defense.  If you listened to the post fight interview you can hear that Brock has been training really hard to improve, but he just doesn't have quick enough reactions to escape.  He has to think "how do I get out of this?" and by that time it's too late.  He almost got out of that knee bar but was a fraction too late.  Give him another year and, IMO, he could do some real damage in the Heavyweight ranks.


----------



## swiftpete (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd love to see him in the octagon. The thing about him is that he seems like a gent when he fights. Doesn't hit them on the ground, helps them up after he's knocked them out and sees they're ok, then shakes hands and leaves. He looks like a nutter, probably not technically amazing but abbott wasn't, it didn't really matter when he knocked people unconscious though.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2008)

Tank vs Kimbo


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 17, 2008)

Marvin said:


> Tank vs Kimbo


 

Thanks for the youtube link.
You know I don't know what to say or think about this fight.

If Kimbo would have lost we all would be saying how garbage he is and a drunk and old washed and beaten up Tank Abbot laid the smack down on him.

If he wins then we say Tank was garbage and he should have beaten him and this fight proves nothing and the old tank woulda laid into Kimbo.

Kimbo won and some will say maybe the repeated back of the head shots had something to do with it because after those hits, Tank looked out of it.  I will just hold off on judgement till I see another fight.  The guy can brawl but what will happen when he gets put on his back is another story.


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 17, 2008)

One thing can be said at least, Kimbo is a beast! Just think about it if you had to come across that in a self defense situation out there.


----------



## swiftpete (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh that wouldn't be a problem, I'd know exactly what to do in that situation. 

RUUUUUUUUUUUNNNN!!!!!!!!




Tank didn't look very up to scratch there, he looked like he didnt even really get started before it was all over. I actually felt a bit sorry for him as he looked a bit defenseless. I think it might've been a good idea for him to do a bit of training beforehand.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 17, 2008)

swiftpete said:


> Oh that wouldn't be a problem, I'd know exactly what to do in that situation.
> 
> RUUUUUUUUUUUNNNN!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
I would agree also Tank is probaly not doing much as far as training goes these day, I beleive this was just something for him to make a few dollars and keep his name out there a little.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 17, 2008)

Looked to me like Tank didn't take the fight at all seriously.  He didn't look like he was anywhere near fit to fight.

Kimbo's cleaned up his boxing/striking.  It was a clean KO; straight right on the button.  But, I agree with those who say that the shots to the back of the head set him up.  Those two or three shots when the ref warned Kimbo surely made Tank wobbly.  And he took a couple others along the way that weren't as likely deliberate.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Feb 17, 2008)

Odin said:


> I think he has no place in the UFC...he made his name fighting bums in fixed streetfights.
> 
> If he fights in the UFC he should have to earn the right like any other up and coming fighter, he shouldnt be given and easy ride just based on his name and rep.
> 
> ...


 
Has Tank Abbot ever been fighting fit? In the early days, I remember him and his beer belly knocking people out. It wasn't until he fought people who could evade his strikes and weather the storm, only to see him gas and get choked out.


----------



## thetruth (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Kimbo.  It's nice that he is training hard and trying to make some money but I don't think he is the sort of person who will create much interest outside of those who have seen his thug *** on you tube.  Given the spray Dana gave the guys who had a fist fight (and got booted) in the TUF series I doubt he would want to promote or align himself with someone with Kimbo's background.   Brock Lesner was a great athlete who is known worldwide through his entertainment career with wwe.  He has a squeaky clean background and is perfect for the UFC's image.  As for Brock fighting Kimbo well I think Brock would clean him up.  He's bigger, stronger and would easily take him down and pound his ***.


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Skip Cooper (Feb 18, 2008)

thetruth said:


> I'm not a fan of Kimbo. It's nice that he is training hard and trying to make some money but I don't think he is the sort of person who will create much interest outside of those who have seen his thug *** on you tube. Given the spray Dana gave the guys who had a fist fight (and got booted) in the TUF series I doubt he would want to promote or align himself with someone with Kimbo's background. Brock Lesner was a great athlete who is known worldwide through his entertainment career with wwe. He has a squeaky clean background and is perfect for the UFC's image. As for Brock fighting Kimbo well I think Brock would clean him up. He's bigger, stronger and would easily take him down and pound his ***.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Sam:asian:


 
And Lesnar wouldn't have to worry about leg locks from Kimbo.


----------



## kailat (Feb 18, 2008)

HOLY $%*@  I didn't see that one coming... So TANK about got knocked the "BLEEP" out!!   Who's the BiATch NOW!!!!  LOL  

 I'll have to admit I thought Tank would put Kimbo in his place!!  I think Kimbo is gonna have to be watched.. His hands are def on point!!  


GEESH!!


----------



## thetruth (Feb 19, 2008)

kailat said:


> HOLY $%*@  I didn't see that one coming... So TANK about got knocked the "BLEEP" out!!   Who's the BiATch NOW!!!!  LOL
> 
> I'll have to admit I thought Tank would put Kimbo in his place!!  I think Kimbo is gonna have to be watched.. His hands are def on point!!
> 
> ...



How old is Tank?  He must be well into his 40's  so for him to  be beaten by a younger guy who is also a brawler is no surprise.   Tank lost any sheen he had when guys actually started training propersly and weren't just punching on.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Doc_Jude (Feb 19, 2008)

kailat said:


> HOLY $%*@  I didn't see that one coming... So TANK about got knocked the "BLEEP" out!!   Who's the BiATch NOW!!!!  LOL
> 
> I'll have to admit I thought Tank would put Kimbo in his place!!  I think Kimbo is gonna have to be watched.. His hands are def on point!!
> 
> ...



I had absolutely no doubts.


----------

